# Nurnoch Lags in Wow



## Chupha (3. April 2009)

Hi@all,

sagt mal habt ihr auch das Gefühl das WoW nurnoch lagt?

bei mir is das nämlich der Fall, egal wo ich bin die Latenz schießt von 55 auf 400 ms und dann bald auf 800 bis in die 1000er

mein Internetanbieter sagt aber das die leitung einwandfrei funktioniert und daher frage ich mich wo der fehler sein könnte.

Repair und Addons runterschmeißen aktualisieren hab ich alles schon gemacht und im Offiziellen Forum steht nix darüber, könnt ihr mir da weiterhelfen?

Mfg


----------



## Bangboombang (3. April 2009)

Hmm, hast du schon andere deines Servers gefragt obs bei ihnen auch laggt? Haste W-lan? daran könnte es liegen, dass die Verbindung zwar funktioniert, jedoch die stärke der verbindung nicht überzeugend ist? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 schau halt mal bei deiner i-net verbindung am pc nach nach steht ja zb wie die verbindung ist... wäre ein kleiner schritt
Aber punktuell: frag die anderen spieler auf deinem server mal.
Greet
Bang


----------



## OMGlooool (3. April 2009)

hmmm also Ich hab auch manchmal so ein Problem,
 Ich pack dann immer so nen Kühlpack wie für Prellungen auf meinen Wlan empfänger, und dann geht das meistens^^

hoffe ich konnte dir weiterhelfen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



und wie first schon sagt: frag mal die andern leute auf deinem realm, kann sein dass euer server n altes wrack is


----------



## Ratzking (3. April 2009)

OMGlooool schrieb:


> Ich pack dann immer so nen Kühlpack wie für Prellungen auf meinen Wlan empfänger, und dann geht das meistens^^



was genau soll das denn bringen ?


----------



## Chupha (3. April 2009)

Ratzking schrieb:


> was genau soll das denn bringen ?



Also hab mal gefragt aber es scheint nur bei mir so zu sein

ka wieso aber langsam nervt es echt


----------



## Mungamau (3. April 2009)

Ich mach es wie folgt:

1. PC neustarten
2. Wenn 1. nicht klappt, nochmal 1. machen
3. Wenn 2. nicht klappen sollte, hol ich ien Messer aus der Küche und bedrohe den PC
4. Wenn 3. nicht klappen sollte, mach ich ihn aus und gehe shoppen, ja, richtig gelesen, ich gehe online shoppen, nachdem ich ihm wieder angemacht habe 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Warum macht ihr denn so ein Tumult daraus?
Warum gleich ein neuen Thread eröffnen?
Warum könnt ihr nicht ein paar Stunden/tage warten?
Warum könnt ihr damit nicht umgehen?
Warum genießt ihr nicht Euer RL?
Warum geht ihr nicht aml in den Zoo/Bowlen/etc.?
Warum geht ihr nicht in ne Disco und hockt den ganzen Tag vrm PC?
Warum vermisst ihr dann WoW?
Warum könnt ihr nichtmal 1-2 Tage mal mit WoW aussetzen?
...
...
...
Wer macht weiter?

Habt ihr euch das schonmal gefragt? Wenn nicht, dann bitte ich Euch darum, mal mit den Gedanken auseinander zu setzen. Die "Warum"-Liste hätte ich noch beliebig weiterführen können.

so long


----------



## Kurta (3. April 2009)

hast bestimmt nur i-net probs oder grafik zu hoch gestellt


----------



## Chupha (3. April 2009)

wie gesagt hab bei der anbieterfirma angerufen die sagten alles is im grünen bereich.

So nun hab ich mal alle Grafikdetails runtergeschraubt aber dennoch laggt es wie die hölle.

Und Mungamau ich habe mein Rl sehr gut im griff.


----------



## Mungamau (3. April 2009)

Chupha schrieb:


> Und Mungamau ich habe mein Rl sehr gut im griff.



Kenn auch viele, die das nicht im Griff haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  Kann ja nicht hinter die Person schauen, die ich nicht kenne


----------



## ÜberNoob (3. April 2009)

Ich hab auch teilweise lag-probleme, latenz sagt was von 38-50ms, aber der Server reagiert sekundenlang nicht. Ich vermute das Blizzard einfach massiv hardware für die Beta-tests von 3.1 abgezogen hat, und die verbleibende Hardware am Anschlag läuft. war vor Wotl ähnlich


----------



## Chupha (3. April 2009)

ÜberNoob schrieb:


> Ich hab auch teilweise lag-probleme, latenz sagt was von 38-50ms, aber der Server reagiert sekundenlang nicht. Ich vermute das Blizzard einfach massiv hardware für die Beta-tests von 3.1 abgezogen hat, und die verbleibende Hardware am Anschlag läuft. war vor Wotl ähnlich


 
hoffentlich hast du recht denn langsam gehen mir die bücher zum lesen aus^^


----------



## FakeEpix (3. April 2009)

Ob was laggt merke ich kaum noch... mein PC ist zu alt das ich mich über laggs beschweren kann.


----------



## Nexilein (3. April 2009)

Chupha schrieb:


> wie gesagt hab bei der anbieterfirma angerufen die sagten alles is im grünen bereich.
> 
> So nun hab ich mal alle Grafikdetails runtergeschraubt aber dennoch laggt es wie die hölle.
> 
> Und Mungamau ich habe mein Rl sehr gut im griff.



Verwendest du einen Router und hast evtl. das Portforwarding vergessen?


----------



## Trisher (3. April 2009)

*hust* 6-20ms ^^


----------



## Tidoc (3. April 2009)

man braucht kein Portforwarding für WoW ...


----------



## Mithralurh (3. April 2009)

Ich kann mich erinnern, dass ich dasselbe Problem hatte, als der letzte große Patch vor WOTLK kam, 2.4. 
Genauer gesagt in den Wochen davor, als Blizzard den Patch vorbereitet hat. Ein Kumpel, der schon länger spielt als ich, meinte, das könne in der Vorpatch-Phase passieren und sei nichts ungewöhnliches.

Nachdem 2.4 raus war, lief das Spiel auch wieder normal.


----------



## Chupha (3. April 2009)

Mithralurh schrieb:


> Ich kann mich erinnern, dass ich dasselbe Problem hatte, als der letzte große Patch vor WOTLK kam, 2.4.
> Genauer gesagt in den Wochen davor, als Blizzard den Patch vorbereitet hat. Ein Kumpel, der schon länger spielt als ich, meinte, das könne in der Vorpatch-Phase passieren und sei nichts ungewöhnliches.
> 
> Nachdem 2.4 raus war, lief das Spiel auch wieder normal.


 
ich hoffe du behälst auch recht habe nun alles auf 0 gestellt und naja es geht hoffentlich bleibt das so 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



mfg


----------



## Trollzacker (3. April 2009)

Nuelichs war es doch soweit, dass ein teil des neunen patches zum downloaden vorberweitet wurde und jeder es runterladen konnte, hast du vielleicht jetzt erst das ganze eingeschaltet und beim spielen runterladen eingestellt?


----------



## Syti (3. April 2009)

kannst auch mal prüfen ob irgendeine Malware oder Spamware im Hintergrund läuft - notfalls eon virenprogramm durchtickern lassen


----------



## Tujak (3. April 2009)

Das problem hatte ich auch mal
Ständig laggs dcs und so weiter... nach dem ich wie du alle addons runter hab und wieder neue drauf wars immer noch so... ich hab dann einfach kurzerhand wow komplett gelöscht und neu installiert (ja ich weiß dauert ewig aber wayne mann kann ja nebenbei wohnung putzen oder andre nützliche dinge erledigen^^) und siehe da seid dem keine probleme mehr


----------



## Chupha (3. April 2009)

Tujak schrieb:


> Das problem hatte ich auch mal
> Ständig laggs dcs und so weiter... nach dem ich wie du alle addons runter hab und wieder neue drauf wars immer noch so... ich hab dann einfach kurzerhand wow komplett gelöscht und neu installiert (ja ich weiß dauert ewig aber wayne mann kann ja nebenbei wohnung putzen oder andre nützliche dinge erledigen^^) und siehe da seid dem keine probleme mehr


 

na das muss nit sein haus is sauber aber wow runterschmeißen da killt mich mein raidleiter 

und nein das runterladen is die ganze zeit schon eingeschaltet sollte ich das vielleicht mal ausschalten?


----------



## Trisher (3. April 2009)

Chupha schrieb:


> und nein das runterladen is die ganze zeit schon eingeschaltet sollte ich das vielleicht mal ausschalten?




Das solltest du, da es Bandbreite kostet.


----------



## tiggle83 (3. April 2009)

Mungamau schrieb:


> Ich mach es wie folgt:
> 
> 1. PC neustarten
> 2. Wenn 1. nicht klappt, nochmal 1. machen
> ...



ich geh morgen innen zoo...affen gucken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nyxon (3. April 2009)

Kündige dein kack Alice-DSL/Freenet/versatel Vertrag, besorge dir arcor oder einen Telekom Internetanschluss, und dann hast du keine Probleme mehr 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Chupha (3. April 2009)

Nyxon schrieb:


> Kündige dein kack Alice-DSL/Freenet/versatel Vertrag, besorge dir arcor oder einen Telekom Internetanschluss, und dann hast du keine Probleme mehr
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


 ha ha ha das netz lief bis vor einigen tagen und von gestern auf heute batsch alles im arsch das liegt nicht am netz das hab ich auch oben geschrieben.

so downloader ausgeschaltet aber scheint auch nix zu bringen.


----------



## Traklar (3. April 2009)

Was haste für nen PC?

Bei mir lagt seit dem neu zusammenbauen selbst in Dalaran nichts mehr.


----------



## Chupha (3. April 2009)

Traklar schrieb:


> Was haste für nen PC?
> 
> Bei mir lagt seit dem neu zusammenbauen selbst in Dalaran nichts mehr.



geforce 8600 gt

3,8 ghz

windows xp 

1024 ram


----------



## tiggle83 (4. April 2009)

hatte das prob auch ma und da lags am dsl splitter...downloads liefen auf max speed aber alles andere war wie 56k modem... t online meint sei normal...manchmal halten deren splitter nur ein tag
also vllt ma splitter checken?!


----------



## Surfer im Datenhighway (4. April 2009)

ich hab damals bwl mit isdn reraidet...mich kann nichts abschrecken 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## ReWahn (4. April 2009)

Mungamau schrieb:


> Ich mach es wie folgt:
> 
> 1. PC neustarten
> 2. Wenn 1. nicht klappt, nochmal 1. machen
> ...



Weil wir mündige Individuen sind und jeder für sich selbst entscheiden kann, was er wann tun will. Darum.
Solche Posts, die absolut nichts zum Thema beitragen, sondern lediglich der eigenen profilierung dienen müssen nicht sein.

@TE: Erkundige dich mal, ob andere User die beim geichen ISP sind ähnliche probs haben, eventuel köntest du mal deine nachbarn fragen... wäre eine möglichkeit, festzustellen, wo das problem genau liegt...


----------



## PARAS.ID (4. April 2009)

Vlt das Blei aus den Wänden bauen


----------



## Chupha (4. April 2009)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Vlt das Blei aus den Wänden bauen




hä? was für blei?

na hab mal wow neuinstalliert mal gucken addons nun neu draufklatschen und dann testen


----------



## Fearforfun (4. April 2009)

Also ich Spiele Aktuell auf zwei Severn, Lorderon & Blackhand und auf blackhand kann ich mit maximalen grafikdetails durch Dalaran rennen um 16:00 in den Ferien oder im 25er Naxx gegen Heigan kämpfen.
Auf Lorderon spiele ich mit Minimaler Grafik, trau mich fast nicht mehr nach Dala und hab Discos und Lags während der Raids (als Tank!) einige - so wie mich - trifft das in meiner Gilde schlimmer andere nicht so hart, die haben nur bei jeden 2 naxx runn nen disco trozdem hatt fast jeder aus meiner Gilde ein Problem damit, liegt also nicht an meinen Rechner, der erst drei monate alt ist, oder an meiner Internet verbindung...


----------



## Ncor (4. April 2009)

ich hab keine Lags...
kauf dir ma neues internetz 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Fearforfun (4. April 2009)

> ich hab keine Lags...
> kauf dir ma neues internetz



Dann hast du einfach glück auf dem richtigen sever zu spielen...


----------



## Chupha (4. April 2009)

Fearforfun schrieb:


> Dann hast du einfach glück auf dem richtigen sever zu spielen...




mmh nö neues netz nit hab wow runtergehauen und neu aufgespielt und nun funtz es irgendwie wieder^^

mfg


----------



## Tony B. (4. April 2009)

Chupha schrieb:


> mein Internetanbieter sagt aber das die leitung einwandfrei funktioniert und daher frage ich mich wo der fehler sein könnte.



Du weist aber schon das die Mitarbeiter der I-net Anbieter net immer die warheit sagen ^^


----------



## Karvon (4. April 2009)

Also ich spiel echt mit schlechtem internet (mobiles) und bei mir läufts laggfrei....


----------



## Totnu (4. April 2009)

Um dich mal zu beruhigen... Ich habe erst seit einigen Tagen tierische Probleme zwishcendurch... Latenzen kurzzeitig von etwa 7000 und aufwärts.. fliege auch ständig aus dem Spiel... Da aber andere ähnliche Probleme auf der Ewigen wacht haben, scheint es am Server selbst zu liegen.

Hoffe das bessert sich bald, ist nämlich sehr nervig


----------



## fabdiem (4. April 2009)

also bei mir lags nicht^^

also es lagt nie, nur wenn meine katze grad mein usb-stick raugerissen hat


----------



## wass'n? (4. April 2009)

Mungamau schrieb:


> Ich mach es wie folgt:
> 
> 1. PC neustarten
> 2. Wenn 1. nicht klappt, nochmal 1. machen
> ...



Thema verfehlt. Setzen, 6.
prinzipiell hast du recht, nur in diesem Thread hat das nichts zu suchen.
Der TE hat eher ein technisches Problem und du fängst an zu philosphieren.
Und: Warum liest du das von dir geschriebene nicht selbst und hältst dich daran anstatt auf unsinnige Threads zu antworten und deine Zeit vor dem PC mit WoW-Themen zu verbringen? Kein RL?  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## OMGlooool (4. April 2009)

Mungamau schrieb:


> Warum macht ihr denn so ein Tumult daraus?
> Warum gleich ein neuen Thread eröffnen?
> Warum könnt ihr nicht ein paar Stunden/tage warten?
> Warum könnt ihr damit nicht umgehen?
> ...



Naja man bezahlt ja Geld für WoW. Und wie wir Kapitalisten nunmal sind, wollen wir alles wofür wir bezahlen auch haben, also möglichst viel wow zocken und viel im Internet hängen.
Denn wenn man jeden Tag nur 2 Stunden, statt 4 spielt, dann hat man ja im Monat gleich mal 60 Stunden Spielzeit verschwendet.
Nun stelle man sich mal vor was für einen Gewinn man macht, wenn man gleich 10 Stunden an jedem Tag spielt...


----------



## Panaku (4. April 2009)

bei vielen leuten die ich kenne kamen die lags vom downloader der im hintergrund lief, aber sobald der aus war liefs wieder flüssig


----------



## BrdDaSram (4. April 2009)

PARAS.ID schrieb:


> Vlt das Blei aus den Wänden bauen



made my day  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## hardrain86 (4. April 2009)

hiho^^

also wollte auch mal meinen senf dazu geben auch wenns nicht schmeck^^

naja was mich oft aufregt was aber jedem auch blizz schon bekannt sein dürfte,
das die ini server immer noch oft down sind...

auch das die hauptstädte nur noch laggen bei mir wars nie so nur seit langem laggt es 
tierig bei mir und das durchlaufen erinnert einen an das blinzeln vom mage naja
alles in allem ist es leider immer noch so das ich das gefühl habe das blizz nicht so wirklich was machn "will"...
einige aus wow von unserem server haben schon oftmals gm´s angeschrieben wegen den laggs!

viele von euch denken jetzt w-lan keinen guten pc ect naja bei vielen ist das nicht der fall die 
ich auch im rl kenne die haben end pc´s von denen manche nur träumen könnten kein w-lan usw. 
das spiel müßte eigentlich nicht einen fehler haben XD

naja aber zu sowas kann sich ja jeder seine meinung bilden würde mich freuen wenn wer auch solche probleme hat
und diese mal schildern könnte damit ich weiß ob wir nicht die einzigen sind^^

danke das ich mich äußern konnte XD


----------



## Haggelo (11. April 2009)

also , bei mir laggt es erst seit neustem 

nur in dalaran hat es immer gelagt 


und auf einmal lagt es auch heftig ( wirklich heftig )  in dem schlachtfeld auge des sturms und 1k winter


Grafikkarte  :  Geforce 7500le 

Aber an der grafikkarte liegt es ja eig nich ... weil es früher NIE!  gelagt hat ( TBC niemals )

Habe Lan ( kein wl-lan ) womit das auch schonmal wegfällt


----------



## Hexenhase (11. April 2009)

Chupha schrieb:


> Hi@all,
> 
> sagt mal habt ihr auch das Gefühl das WoW nurnoch lagt?
> 
> ...




das ist bei mir genauso


----------

